# Selling Computer Parts



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm thinking of building a new PC but I'd like to take as much as I can from my current one. That includes power supply, GPU, CPU cooler, upgraded fans, ram, and hard drives. What would be left would probably be a couple of SSD drives (upgrading OS and projects to M.2), case, mobo, CPU, and some ram.

How easily would it be for me to sell off those parts? Do you guys buy used mobos and CPUs? Would anyone be interested if I listed them on here? There are a lot of built systems listed but I don't see much in terms of used individual parts. Is there anywhere else that I should list them? eBay? Craigslist?


----------



## JohnG (Aug 4, 2019)

I have had luck with eBay. I don't really do it so much for the money; more for recycling to someone who will use the parts.

I tend to keep my stuff a long, long time, so sometimes it's pretty obsolete. But I have sold at least one mobo, CPU, PSU.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Aug 4, 2019)

JohnG said:


> I have had luck with eBay. I don't really do it so much for the money; more for recycling to someone who will use the parts.
> 
> I tend to keep my stuff a long, long time, so sometimes it's pretty obsolete. But I have sold at least one mobo, CPU, PSU.


I'm certainly not looking to get all that much for it. I'm hoping to sell it all together as a single PC instead of for parts. I'd need to invest in a new power supply but I should have extra parts to replace everything else I'm porting over to the new computer. Do you think it's better (both time it takes to sell and how much I can make) to sell as a complete system or separate parts?


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 7, 2019)

I buy Tubes and Custom Covers from eBay.
While searching through new H97 parts a few months ago I noticed a Wanted To Buy ASRock Z97 Extreme 6 I/O Shield. 
I never use them because of the 1U builds. Leaving them open is another way to remove heat so they go back into box.
I had so much success with Z/H 97 builds I bought bought 4 x i7 4790k CPUs and 4 x ASRock Z/H 97 server boards.
So the Extreme 6 spares were never needed.

I contacted the guy wanting the shield and he offered me 50 bucks?
I told him no, you can have it for free,but remember me if I ever buy hopped up RAM from you.

Told him I had a surplus of Z97s and he said he gets high dollars on 4790k and Z97.
So I sent him my unopened Extreme 6 boards and faceplates.

Guy sent me unopened DDR3-1600 CL7 sticks, all 8 were 16GBs.

My point being you should check it the Wanted to buy guys, and probably use the parts as barter. Seems to be a thriving industry there.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 7, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> i7 4790k CPUs



for music, these are almost as good as the new i9s, at least to judge by music / daw performance tests (and my own non-scientific ones). I still use one of those in my main percussion PC.

I wouldn't have believed it until I did research; was about to order another i9-9900k and stopped when I saw the results.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 7, 2019)

JohnG said:


> for music, these are almost as good as the new i9s, at least to judge by music / daw performance tests (and my own non-scientific ones). I still use one of those in my main percussion PC.
> 
> I wouldn't have believed it until I did research; was about to order another i9-9900k and stopped when I saw the results.




Yeah but brand new ones are pretty expensive.
I got lucky when I bought lots of 4, especially the ASRock Rack boards.
You can’t find those anywhere, and now that Tariffs are going to escalate if you’re lucky one might be 600 bucks.

The beauty of fast Quads sometimes doesn’t show up in benchmarks, but they’re really good with low latency ASRock boards, and for me I’d rather play comfortably @ 256/44.1k and be happy.

6 and 8 cores just make me mess with the RAM and Buffers too much and I just don’t need all of those core’s for live work.
For recording though I’ll be getting an 8 Core eventually.

Hey good news is Intel just released some low watt Quads that are strong but too slow.
These are the 10nm laptop units.
Fingers crossed they release a Quad with 3.6 - 4.0GHz base.
I’ll buy another 4 since I hate fiddling around with shit.

Cheer


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 10, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> Hey good news is Intel just released some low watt Quads that are strong but too slow.
> These are the 10nm laptop units.
> Fingers crossed they release a Quad with 3.6 - 4.0GHz base


I think they will. When I was working for a company that contracted with Intel it was around the time of the Core2 launch which was an amazing laptop cpu for the time. It wasn't more than a year that they brought that same chip to the desktop with boosted clocks


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm the type that keeps the older stuff for a backup or help in troubleshooting. I have 2 systems that are obsolete because they can only have 8gb of RAM. 
Intel is on my shitlist for the constant platform changing. AMD isn't much different. I remember when AMD had where you could run different series of processors on a board.
Often the first thing that goes bad in a system is the board. Everything else is easier to replace. CPUs rarely die. I still have some Athlon XPs and a P4 Prescott in the closet.


----------

